# Hello...From Durham



## yyoung (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi all,

I had a shaky start to my mouse loving as my OH found an orphaned baby mouse in our out house. I tried very hard to raise this wee thing who was so tiny and had not opened his eyes. He stayed with me for 3 weeks and just when I thought we were home and dry he died. Anyway a friend of a friend got me these 3 stunning mice from Cait (who I didn't appreciate at the time was such a well respected breeder). I got the most beautiful mice from her. I then got 3 'elephant mice' from the local garden centre. I've since been told they are fuzzy hairless. Then I got 3 'house' mice...just common little scraggers. Got a resp infection...lost one of my beautiful show mice from Cait and almost lost another but with lots of care she's fine now. Touch wood I am disease free now. Then my friend called me and told me about some 'skinnys' at a pet shop. Couldn't resist, came home with 2. A 'skinny' and a black and tan. Bugger me wouldn't you know it they were both pregnant and now I am the proud owner of a further 15 babies. Skinny had 8 and Silky (the black and tan) had 7. I also ended up with an African Pygmy Mouse because I felt sorry for it as it had been left all alone in the pet shop.

WOW..... what a start to mouse keeping. This has all happened since the Harrogate small animal show too.

So far the babies seem fine and in fact today (day 14 for the first litter) they all opened their eyes. In the first litter I have 4 black mice and 3 silvery mice. Some have tan bellys and some dont. I 'think' I have 5 boys and 2 girls. The other litter is sort of an oddball mix of allsorts.

Anyway hoping I will be able to pick up some useful hints and tips to get me by with my new hobby. Any advice gratefully accepted.


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

Heya and welcome  Good on you for taking in the orphaned mouse...you did well to keep him for 3 weeks, its so tricky when theyre that young

Sounds like you now have a happy housefull  The babies sound lovely


----------



## yyoung (Mar 30, 2009)

Yes .... and if I do not get them sexed correctly and in time I will end up with more than a happy housefull :shock:

I am totally smitten....Can't wait to post my pictures. I'm like a child with a new toy. Ridiculous really....I am a grown woman :roll:


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

yyoung said:


> Yes .... and if I do not get them sexed correctly and in time I will end up with more than a happy housefull :shock:
> 
> I am totally smitten....Can't wait to post my pictures. I'm like a child with a new toy. Ridiculous really....I am a grown woman :roll:


Well if youre ridiculous I dread tot hink what I am :lol: I try and tell myself its normal and everyone else is just really boring

Ooh looking forward to pics too!


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

Btw theres a sexing pinkies sticky thread somewhere with pictures


----------



## yyoung (Mar 30, 2009)

I have looked in so many places re sexing and I have tried but I am not confident enough. I do have someone coming this weekend to do it for me but this will be like a backup and I may just someone else to do it also. Panic ? what me ? NO.... just not ready for more babies ... yet !

I have some pictures showing their 'bits' .... where should I post them ? Should I continue here or start a new thread ? Forgive my beginner ignorance


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

In the "help" section maybe? Or current litters if you want to do it along with general pics...Im just guessing really, sorry if Im wrong mods


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Hi, Sound like you've got a lot on your hands


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, Welcome to our forum

Glad you managed to get on now Yvonne


----------



## yyoung (Mar 30, 2009)

I don't think I conveyed enough how much that little orphaned mouse meant to me. I am unlikely ever to be able to 'bang on' about him again so please bear with me as I tell you how much he meant to me.... Am I just plain bonkers ... but this little mouse was my universe at the time....3 hourly feeds, pooping and weeing rubs and sleeping inside my top (lucky chap !). I don't think I can possibly relay how intense the relationship was and how devastated I was when he died. It sounds absurd when I say it now but I was utterly heartbroken. My father had not long died from lung cancer and I wonder how much of me was invested in 'trying to save' my little mouse. Please indulge me .... my gorgeous, lovely, totally loving and sweet .... 'little man'

After porridge ...










As a wee baby ...


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Ah!  Your not mad! it's an immensly cute mousey!!


----------

